# New (to me) stuff



## michhoodbilly (Apr 22, 2014)

Neighbor gave me this stuff today. I had to rescue it from the weeds, and it's rusty but looks to be complete. I think it was used with an 8n but I'm going to have to figure out how to get it to work with my WD45 and it's 3point conversion. It's a little small for my rig.


















dearborn 10-1 2bottom plow






boom pole












Hamill cultivator
I guess I'd like to find out if I can make this work without modifying the equipment. Or do I find it a good home and buy new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice pick up michhoodbilly! I would use bushes in your three point with the smaller pins.
Free up all the moving parts with some good penetrating oil and then grease it all up. Just tke it easy to avoid breaking anything is my advice.
Cheers


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Little lube here and there should be better than..good chance built to last longer than new stuff today.


----------



## oldgar (Apr 22, 2014)

The gin-pole and the spring tooth can be very useful but that two bottom mouldboard can be a load even for the WD. Hardly anyone deep plows on small acreages anymore. Looks that right side beam extends far enough forward that you would probably encounter interference without some kind of extensions on your lift arms. 

BTW I always liked the Allis WD. One rancher I worked for in eastern CO had one and it was a real work horse.


----------

